
Jheronimus Bosch – The Garden of Earthly Delights – Interactive - justbees
https://tuinderlusten-jheronimusbosch.ntr.nl/en#
======
greydius
This is a good example of the kind of content that my ideal Internet would be
composed of. There would be no social networks, no comments or like buttons,
no advertisements, no search engines. Every website would be substantial. It's
nice to dream.

~~~
eru
Why no search engines? How would you find these good websites?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Back then we had abstracts, indices, bibliographies, librarians. Let's not
pretend that the literature was inaccessible before Google.

~~~
soylentcola
Sure, but "search and query" is still incredibly useful in many situations
compared to indexes or even curated lists/collections. I certainly use those
as well but both models are tools suited to particular situations.

------
ryankupyn
This is one of the most well-executed attempts to bring real-world art online
I've ever seen.

I've always hoped that the internet could expand access to art, but I've
always felt that the experience of viewing art and commentary through a
computer really fails to capture the essence of experiencing it in real life.
I hope that other institutions will learn from this and apply the lessons to
their own cultural mission.

~~~
lindbergh
This reminds me of those educational/cultural interactive cdroms that were a
thing in the 90s/early 2000s and that my local library had a for a 1-week
rent. Most of them were kinda fun (for a kid) even though I wished in those
times they had a copy of Diablo 1 instead! Anyway, it just seems to me that
technology has lost the drive to produce this kind of content which was more
prevalent before.

------
BMarkmann
I know this doesn't add much, but... that is awesome.

It would be cool to have this with a lot of other artwork, but I can't imagine
a better subject than TGoED as a teaser.

------
bb01100100
what a wonderful, positive addition to the internet. thanks to the people
involved in making this freely available and so easily explorable.

------
spiralganglion
My company makes training content for people in the heavy industries. One of
our main offerings is taking traditional paper schematics and bringing them to
life with animation and interactivity. It's amazing for me to see a similar
treatment given to a work of art — seeing it brought to life with software,
but done in a way that's reverential of the original work. The sound design
and voice over narration in this project is remarkably well-executed.
Everything is done so tastefully. Even though I work in a comparatively
artless STEM field, there's so much about this Bosch site that my team can
learn from. Thank you for posting it.

------
tcfunk
This is indeed awesome! I am not well versed in art, and it is always a
pleasure to learn more about the subject and the stories it tells.

This probably will net me some negative attention, but I would like to also
add this:

Where are the people crying fowl about pages requiring javascript? Here we
have an excellent example of the quality of content that can be achieved by
embracing a script-friendly internet.

------
tyingq
I'm a fan of novelist Michael Connelly. The main character in his most popular
series is named after this artist...

[http://www.michaelconnelly.com/extras/series/#Bosch](http://www.michaelconnelly.com/extras/series/#Bosch)

------
RickHull
aka
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieronymus_Bosch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieronymus_Bosch)
and a contemporary of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albrecht_Dürer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albrecht_Dürer)

~~~
RickHull
Note also that this is the root name for 'Jerome' and also the famous native
American
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geronimo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geronimo)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieronymus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hieronymus)

